#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση δεξαμενής 9m³

## panagiotis73

Γεια και χαρα σε ολους. Αντιμετωπιζω το εξης θεμα:
Θελω να θερμανω με σερπαντινα μια δεξαμενη απο πολυαιθυλενιο (LHDPE) 9m3, που περιεχει κατα 50% νερο και 50% οξυ. Γνωριζει καποιος κατι? Μεθοδολογια? Υπολογισμους? κλπ?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## soentall

Καλησπερα Παναγιωτη.Δωσε περισσοτερα στοιχεια για την περιπτωση σου.Εσυ τι ενεργεια εχεις στον συγκεκριμενο χωρο?πχ ατμο, ρευμα?Ποια η επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια και τι οξυ ακριβως ειναι?

----------

